# .



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

guydodge said:


> got my hands on a SA-35 today havent received it yet of course,have been wanting one since they were released
> and then the recall happened.normally i upgrade sights springs trigger... ect not this one im leaving stock.
> i dont think theres many of these out there i'll be back in 3 -4 days with my thoughts and experience
> we'll be hitting the range the day of arrival.maximum hype level !!! gonna be a good day tater.
> ...



Let us know how you like it.


----------

